# aberdeen clinic



## locini

Does anyone know what the waiting times are for the aberdeen clinic with NHS? We are not yet on the list as waiting to get DH 2nd test results, first being very low so basically been told ivf/icsi will be our only option. We will have to travel down from caithness (4 hour drive each way). I have been told by a friend it's a 2 year waiting list, is this true? I really hope not!


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

I was also told 2 years but that was a long time ago. 

I think I waited 11 months.

I heard with the credit crunch the clinic was not as busy.....less
people affording self funding.  

A x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi locini
We were originally told 18 months a good few years ago but I think we ended up waiting less than a year.  Hopefully it's not too long a wait for you.
x


----------



## Scottish chick

Hi locini, 

Unfortunately it is a 18 month to two year wait! We kept getting told different dates which kept getting changed. We've ended up just paying as got tired of waiting. And to make it worse if we pay for obe cycle we automatically lose an nhs cycle- crazy!!! 

I'd they know Ivf/icsi is your only option insist they add you to let now. That's the mistake we made. We were seen for over a year by fertility clinic before we were added to list. 

Good Luck x


----------



## Scottish chick

Sorry few predictive typos there! *one *if *list! 

I'm currently on 2ww. Of 1st private cycle. If this fails we've been told our 2nd cycle will be around may, nhs...which is just short of 2year wait. 

Sorry it's not more positive x


----------



## locini

Thanks for all yuor replys, it's rubbish that we have to wait so long!!
The waiting makes it all so much harder. 
I was talking to husband tonight (he is offshore just now) and he's saying we will probably end up going private. 
Good luck scottish chick with your results, how much longer do you have until you can test? i bet it's so hard not knowing.
Where did you go to get it done private? Were you pleased with the clinic? We are going to look into clinics both in aberdeen and edinburgh as either place we are going to have to travel.


----------



## twinkle123

Locini - if you haven't decided which clinic to use yet and you're prepared to go private I can highly recommend GCRM in Glasgow. After loads of tries in Aberdeen, we changed to GCRM and got our 1st ever BFP.  Unfortunately, it was ectopic but it was the closest we've ever been.
x


----------



## locini

Thanks twinkle, I am sorry to hear your story. You have gone through so much. 
I am going to phone all of the centres this morning and get some info from them all.
xxx


----------



## starrynight

Locini i think i waited just under a year but i was seeing the clomid nurses at that point so didnt really notice the waiting time. I would ask when u nxt go in 2 be put on the waiting list now. I know 2 ppl that both just got bfp from the clinic 1 of them did pay private coz she didnt want to wait. Good luck and keep us updated.

Good luck scottish chick.

xx


----------



## locini

Well we have decided to go with GCRM, very helpful and kind on the phone. 
Phoning back tomorrow to get first appointment. Scared but excited!
Thank you to you all for help.


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news locini. Honestly, they're all so lovely there.  Let me know if you want any info about them.  Good luck to you!   
x


----------



## Scottish chick

Hi girls- I'm day 9 post egg transfer. My test date is a  week today. it's killing me waiting!! I swear this is the worst part of the whole process. 

That's great you've decided on a clinic. Id still get ghb to add your list for funding now. Fingers crossed it happens 1st time, but if not you have the back up of nhs funded treatment. 

Which is closer to you,  Aberdeen or Glasgow? Xx


----------



## Scottish chick

Hi girls- I'm day 9 post egg transfer. My test date is a  week today. it's killing me waiting!! I swear this is the worst part of the whole process. 

That's great you've decided on a clinic. Id still get ghb to add your list for funding now. Fingers crossed it happens 1st time, but if not you have the back up of nhs funded treatment. 

Which is closer to you,  Aberdeen or Glasgow? Xx


----------



## locini

Aberdeen is about a 4 1/2 hour drive, glasgow is 5-6 hour drive.
We are now booked in to glasgow for 11th april to get my scan, DH semen analysis, consultation and consent meeting, Im getting bloods done at my GP and sending them down. Could of got earlier but DH works on the rigs! 
Will definately get on the nhs list aswell.
Thinking of you Scottish Chick x


----------



## Scottish chick

That's good, not long to wait now!! You could maybe get semen analysis done at gp too? 
Know what it's like- my DH is an offshore worker too, it adds to the difficulties!! Is he s regular rotation? X


----------



## locini

Yeah he's home for 3 away for 2, don't know how it's all gunna tie up when it comes to getting the actual treatment. maybe have to get time off if it clashes.
he's had annalysis done with GP but the clinic says they like to do their own. 
I'm kinda glad the dates still a little bit away as it gives me more time to get my head around it all, still can't believe we are having to go through it all. Thought I would get pregnant quick like every one else in my family. All I ever wanted is a baby, I even went straight into child care and became a childminder when I left school so that when I had children I would be at home with them. Poor DH feels like he's let me down, I keep trying to tell him it's not his fault it's just nature. 
feeling positive just now though.


----------



## Scottish chick

Hey I'm just about st the end of 2ww and I'm still thinking why us?! I don't think that feeling ever goes away. 

It's really hard to prepare yourself for the unknown, but believe me the drugs and treatment etc is actually ok!! The 2ww....no comment haha!!! Ask me in a few days!! 

Take care x


----------



## twinkle123

Loads of luck to you Scottish chick        I'm not that far behind you. Started stimming today.....


----------



## Scottish chick

Thanks twinkle!   this 2ww is torture    

That great your away to start stimming- are you at Aberdeen clinic? X


----------



## twinkle123

I used to be at Aberdeen but after too many failed cycles, gave up on them and am now with GCRM in Glasgow.  More awkard with the travelling but very pleased with them.  Annoyed with myself today because I misread my protocol and started my menopur yesterday instead of today (day 1 instead of day 2)


----------



## dreamer01

im going to aberdeen ! its a two yr waiting list, i have paid for one private cycle, its all i can afford...


----------



## twinkle123

Dreamer - when I first started IVF at Aberdeen I was told the waiting list was 18 months but if I remember correctly, we ended up waiting a lot less.  Maybe about a year?  Hopefully you won't have to wait the full 2 years. 
x


----------



## dreamer01

hey twinkle. i really hope not, we have paid for 1 cycle, egg recovery approx 16th may, trying to stay positive...xx


----------



## Scottish chick

Hi girls- 
We too paid for our first cycle as got fed up waiting. Got a positive test but it ended up in a chemical pregnancy. Knocked me sideways!! Due to start again in June with a funded cycle, that's about 2 year wait  annoys me toy lose one funded cycle if you pay for one. Doesnt seem right. 

Locini and twinkle, how yous getting on? 

Good luck dreamer 01 xx


----------



## locini

Hi scottish chick, 

I am ok thanks, had appointments down at gcrm monday past and I am starting treamtent monday coming! Scared, excited and every other emotion. 

Sorry you had a chemical pregnancy, this journey really sucks doesn't it?! 

The only thing that seems to be messing with my head just now is deciding if I should have one or two embryos transferred. Really want two but don't know if I am just being selfish.

Hi to everyone else reading this x x x


----------



## Scottish chick

We had two put back...the decision was kinda made for us. We just went with what the professionals thought. Suppose it will depend om n the quality and whether they go to blast etc.. If I were you I'd keep am open mind and see what happens. Good luck with it and keep us posted - 

Yeh, it really is a roller coaster?!!   x


----------



## twinkle123

I've always gone for getting 2 put back.  Think I might have had 1 the first time - can't remember, it was so long ago!  Even with my last transfer I had 2 good quality blasts put back.
x


----------



## locini

i really think we will have two, that's what i have wanted from the beginning and I know the risks, my sisters identical twins were 8/9 weeks early, they are now 5 yeas old with no health or growth problems and certainly no learning difficuilties (their teacher just told my sister that they are top of their class!! - i am such the proud aunty, LOL!)
So unless someone manages to convince otherwise, I think it will be two. Thats what hubby wants too.


----------

